# Matthew 5:12



## cih1355 (Oct 12, 2009)

Matthew 5:12 says, "Rejoice and be glad, for your reward in heaven is great; for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who were before you." What is this reward in heaven?


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 12, 2009)

For starters...



> But, as it is written,
> 
> “What no eye has seen, nor ear heard,
> nor the heart of man imagined,
> ...





> And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, “Behold, the dwelling place of God is with man. He will dwell with them, and they will be his people, and God himself will be with them as their God. He will wipe away every tear from their eyes, and death shall be no more, neither shall there be mourning, nor crying, nor pain anymore, for the former things have passed away.”
> -Rev. 21:3-4(ESV)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the contrast is between expectation of a reward on earth, and the true place of reward which is heaven.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 12, 2009)

no


----------

